# MSI K7T266 Pro bios flashen



## fritzschlitz (30. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen bin neu hier und will auch gleich mal loslegen und zwar will ich mein bios flashen damit ich  bei meinem 1600xp den multiplikator erhöhen kann mit dem alten bios geht das net kann aber auch nicht flashen da mir der zugriff verweigert wird was kann ich tun?


danke schonmal
euer fritz


----------



## Goofman (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Fritzschlitz

Was heißt, der Zugriff wird dir verweigert?
Kann es sein, dass auf deinem Mainboard ein Jumper ist, der das Bios schreibgeschützt hat? (Hab ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen)

Den Multiplikator wirst du damit aber nicht ändern können, da 1. CPU ab KW36 2003 wieder gelockt sind und 2. dein CPU wahrscheinlich noch ein Palomino ist und deshalb sowieso gelockt und 3. dein Board das wahrscheinlich auch nach nem Biosupdate nicht zulässt...

Trotzdem viel Glück, falls es doch gehen sollte...

Mfg Goofman


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Wende dich mal an ein paar Einschlägige Overclocker Foren:

http://www.pc-max.de
http://www.dark-tweaker.de


In diesen Foren wirst du erfahren das du deinen AMD unlocken musst mit einem Bleistift oder ähnlichem. du kannst natürlich auch an der Unterseite des CPUS die Pins miteinander Verbinden in einem Bestimmten Muster. Frag dich einfach durch die Helfen dir schon weiter...


----------

